# Cure an Already Dry Aged Angus Beef Eye of Round



## Adam Rivard (Feb 22, 2019)

Can I cure a dry aged piece of angus beef...specifically an eye of round? It has been dry aged already for 10 days. I thought I had bought a fresh cut but it is not as they already aged it. 

I normally cure a fresh cut in the fridge in wine and other spices for two weeks in a bag / with prague #2 and then take it out and salt with sea salt to hang in a cold cellar for 2-3 weeks. Can I still do this with this cut? 

Thanks! 
Adam


----------

